# Bite Considerations



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
April 12, 2018*

*Bite Considerations​*
The past few days have been somewhat of a roller coaster for the trout and the redfish bite. Our lodge guests have had to either grind it out all day for the trout without catching any reds, or have happened upon a strong redfish bite without a hint of speckled trout. Oh, and then there were those who ended up catching a little bit of everything. There just didnâ€™t seem to be much of a pattern to the bite at all, except for the fact that there was a bite to be had on nearly every occasion.

Anglers wading this past week with live bait were able to scrape up a mess of nice trout in some of the strong north wind that recently blew through town, while other waders realized fortune with top water baits and plastic tails (dark brown, penny, and chrome all produced). Our guests fishing out of boats this week with live bait have experienced a lot of catching, especially on trout ranging on the smaller end of the scale. Wind has been an issue more than once, so a number of this weekâ€™s catches have taken place along protected shorelines all the way from the head of San Antonio Bay to the remote back lakes situated out on Matagorda Island.

Itâ€™s understandable that conditions arenâ€™t always going to be perfect on any given day you may have chosen to be out on the bay trying your luck at finding the fish. You can improve your chances as you remember to search for things that indicate there are fish in the area. Some of the things you should try to key-in on are bait activity, slicks, diving birds, structure, and tidal movement. Secondary items to pay attention to would be things like differences in water depths, wind direction, water clarity, and brightness of the day - all of which can quickly become very, very important things for wading anglers to take into consideration when fishing with artificial baits.

Area bay water temperatures will soon be hovering in the magical 70â€™s as springtime begins giving way to more and more warm days on a regular basis. This will mean pods of baitfish - like mullet - will soon become the norm, and not the exception. Trout and redfish will typically follow the food source, so keep it in mind to always attempt a few casts upon some of those large accumulations of floating mullet if you see them. Itâ€™s always fun tossing top water baits at rafts of mullet, but if thereâ€™s nothing happening on top, then go beneath the baitfish. Try bouncing a plastic tail below the mullet, or dangle a plastic bait of choice below a rattle cork and see what happens. You might just stumble upon that non-stop bite you were hoping for! Good luck out there, and be careful!

*In The Newsâ€¦*
*A Natural Partnership*
_CCA Texas + Building Conservation Trust + Bay Flats Lodge_
As we all continue to relish in all that our great fisheries have to offer, it is important for us to realize the necessity for replenishing that natural resource that we have enjoyed for so many years, and that is why Bay Flats Lodge has partnered with CCA Texas and their National Habitat Program, the Building Conservation Trust.

The U.S. portion of the Gulf of Mexico coastline spans 1,680total miles, stretching all the way from the border with Mexico to the Florida Keys. Here in Texas, our slice of this magnificent shoreline consists of 367 miles of some of the absolute best inshore saltwater fishing to be found in any of the other states outlined by Gulf waters - Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama, and Florida. Today, Texas coastal anglers enjoy a rather vibrant coastal fishery, but things haven't always been as good as they are now.

Out of neglect and disrespect for such a wonderful natural resource as our Texas coastal fisheries, commercial fishing in the mid-1970's all but wiped out our state's speckled trout and redfish numbers. Because of this, a small group of 14 concerned recreational anglers started the Gulf Coast Conservation Association (GCCA) in order to fight commercial overfishing. They began with their famous "Save the Redfish" crusade, and by 1985, chapters had formed along the Gulf Coast. By the 1990's, the mid-Atlantic and New England states had chapters, and then Washington state and Oregon started chapters in 2007. Today they are known as the Coastal Conservation Association (CCA), and they've effectively engaged in almost every national fisheries debate since 1984, things like the defense of net bands, the implementation of by-catch reduction devices, the support for pro-fisheries legislation, and the battle against arbitrary no-fishing zones.

At Bay Flats Lodge, being good stewards of the land and the wildlife isn't just a philosophy. It's our way of life, and we have created our company based on those beliefs. This attitude and culture is reflected in all that Bay Flats Lodge does, and it's for this reason we are genuinely proud to announce our partnership with CCA Texas and CCA's national habitat program, The Building Conservation Trust (BCT). BCT and CCA Texas have a strong partnership that has resulted in several successful marine habitat programs throughout the years, and that relationship is now growing through a partnership with Bay Flats Lodge. These three groups are now working together to foster and enhance marine life from Matagorda Bay to Rockport.

If you would like to show your support for conserving, promoting, and enhancing the present and future availability of coastal resources for the enjoyment of the general public, just let us know upon arriving for your stay at Bay Flats Lodge, or while checking-out prior to your departure. Bay Flats Lodge will automatically match dollar-for-dollar your donation toward these tremendous efforts.

*Upcoming Events:* 
*May 17th - Combat Marine Outdoors*
In Barkettâ€™s absence, Bay Flats Lodge has volunteered to serve as host to this yearâ€™s annual luncheon event for the Combat Marine Outdoors organization. Their program serves as a vehicle to demonstrate to these Marines, Sailors, and other service members that there are tens of thousands of patriotic Americans who truly care about these brave warriors and are willing to show their appreciation and support by providing once-in-a-lifetime outdoor adventures in some of the most incredible places in the world. It will be our honor and our privilege to host the members of such a fine organization.

*CCA Texas - S.T.A.R. Tournament 2018*
_May 26th through September 3rd, 2018_
Just like your lure presentation, CCA is always working to improve the CCA Texas STAR Tournament. This year we are rolling out our brand new CCA Texas Guides Division. The addition of this division DOES NOT affect any other part of the tournament and guides are still ineligible in other divisions. It is the hope of Texas STAR and CCA Texas to be able to reward Texas fishing guides who support marine conservation, and empower them to help recruit more anglers into the CCA mission through this new division. The division winner will be taking home a new 26â€™ Mowdy Cat, Mercury 225hp ProXS OptiMax outboard, and custom Coastline trailer.

*Today's Featured Special:*
*BFL's August â€œBeat the Heatâ€ Fishing Special*
This year we are extending our reduced fishing rate offering to include the month of August. Make it a point to arrive at the Lodge in time to enjoy some wonderful appetizers in our outdoor kitchen, only to be followed by a delicious dining experience complete with a complimentary bottle of wine and a delightful dessert. Awaken the next morning to a hot buffet breakfast before meeting your Captain for a day of coastal fishing. We offer some of the most experienced and absolute best coastal fishing guides along the Gulf of Mexico, and they all happen to office in the numerous bay systems surrounding Seadrift and Port O'Connor where August fishing for speckled trout and redfish is hotter than the summertime temperatures.

*August Rates (Live Bait NOT Included; Price is the same for half-day or full-day):*
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Your BFL Fishing Special Package Includes (per guest):*
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Hereâ€™s What Some of Our Recent Guests Had To Sayâ€¦*
_I cannot say enough positive things about this place. Excellent experience here with my dad on a trip this spring. Incredible staff! Delicious food fit for a king! Perfect comfortable sleeping quarters! Great guides! Outstanding boat rigs! Five-star operation for sure! Even if you come back without fish or fowl, you still win by getting to experience Bay Flats Lodge! - *Logan J. 4/11/18*

The entire staff including office, kitchen, housekeeping and fishing guides were all very impressive. All the guides went above and beyond to make sure we caught fish and had an enjoyable day on the water. Hot, delicious meals and great service! - *Michael G. 4/11/18*

The lodge staff is absolutely the very best! Capt. Stephen Boriskie and Capt. Billy Freudensprung tried their hardest to put us on fish. Capt. Billy even came in on his day off in order to guide for us! Awesome food - every meal! Great service, and the facility is very comfortable! Truly appreciate all you do for Ducks Unlimited! - *Bill S. 4/11/18*

Myself and the other eight members of our group were all impressed with the service, the food, the rooms and the guides. Keep up the good work. See you next year! - *James B. 4/10/18*_

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Windy with a mix of clouds and sun. High 77F. Winds SSE at 20 to 30 mph.
*Friday 50 % Precip. / 0.06 in*
Windy with scattered thunderstorms. High 77F. Winds S at 20 to 30 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Windy with a few clouds from time to time. High around 70F. Winds N at 20 to 30 mph.
*Sunday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Mainly sunny. High 73F. Winds NNW at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny. High 72F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Moderate to occasionally strong onshore flow can be expected Thursday with advisory conditions expected for the bays and near-shore waters south of Port Aransas. A moderate to strong southerly flow is expected tonight with advisory conditions expected to develop across the offshore waters then advisory conditions expected across all marine areas by Friday. The flow will weaken briefly Friday night as a cold front approaches. The cold front will move through the Gulf waters by Saturday mid morning. Scattered to numerous showers and thunderstorms are expected along the front late Friday night into Saturday morning. Strong offshore flow will develop in the wake of the front Saturday with gusts to gale force possible over the Gulf waters. The offshore flow will weaken on Sunday. Weak to moderate offshore flow on Monday will become onshore Monday night as the surface high shifts to the east. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 70.0 degrees
Seadrift 71.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 71.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank You!*

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
www.seadriftfishinglodges.com


----------

